# Alberto Angela fa flop, Ulisse sospeso



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

Una notizia inimmaginabile, fino a qualche anno fa. Complice anche lo spostamento di giorno deciso quest'anno dal direttore di *Rai 1* Stefano Coletta dal sabato (giorno in cui la trasmissione è sempre andata in onda, fin da quando era su Rai 3) al mercoledì, il nuovo ciclo di puntate della trasmissione divulgativa, "*Ulisse - Il Piacere della Scoperta*" condotto da *Alberto Angela*, è stato *sospeso *dai palinsesti del primo canale e tornerà in onda a data da destinarsi.

La trasmissione di Alberto Angela, nell'ultimo periodo, ha faticato molto negli ascolti raggiungendo uno share mediocre del 14% e appena tre milioni di spettatori, ma il picco negativo si è avuto con l'ultima puntata sugli Etruschi, andata in onda mercoledì 5 maggio, che è stata seguita solo da 2.883.000 spettatori con uno share del 12,90%. 

Ulisse, in questa circostanza, oltre ad essere stato battuto dalla fiction di Canale 5 "Buongiorno, mamma" con protagonista Raoul Bova, è andato anche sotto la concorrenza interna di "Chi l'ha Visto" su Rai 3 che ha trasmesso in diretta la fiaccolata a Denise Pipitone a Mazara del Vallo.

Al posto di Ulisse, il mercoledì sera, andranno in onda le repliche del Commissario Montalbano.

*Stefano Coletta, direttore di Rai 1, smentisce che il motivo della sospensione sia dovuto agli ascolti bassi e promette che il programma tornerà presto: "Alberto Angela e il team di Ulisse sono al lavoro per le ultime due nuove puntate del ciclo primaverile dedicate a S Francesco e all'ambiente. Alcuna sospensione del programma! Solo un piccolo ritardo nella preparazione causa emergenza covid. Ulisse non si tocca e torna presto!".

Nessuna sospensione di Ulisse, il programma tornerà da giovedì 27 maggio per le ultime puntate di questa stagione. In realtà, è stato tutto un falso allarme creato sul web. Ulisse, da questo mercoledì, sarebbe andato in replica per poi tornare settimane dopo con le puntate in prima visione rimanenti visti i ritardi nella produzione, ma la dirigenza Rai ha deciso di non trasmettere le ripetizioni preferendo la messa in onda di Montalbano.
*


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Maggio 2021)

Assurdo


----------



## chicagousait (8 Maggio 2021)

Assurdo


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330443 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inimmaginabile, fino a qualche anno fa. Complice anche lo spostamento di giorno deciso quest'anno dal direttore di *Rai 1* Stefano Coletta dal sabato (giorno in cui la trasmissione è sempre andata in onda, fin da quando era su Rai 3) al mercoledì, il nuovo ciclo di puntate della trasmissione divulgativa, "*Ulisse - Il Piacere della Scoperta*" condotto da *Alberto Angela*, è stato *sospeso *dai palinsesti del primo canale e tornerà in onda a data da destinarsi.
> 
> La trasmissione di Alberto Angela, nell'ultimo periodo, ha faticato molto negli ascolti raggiungendo uno share mediocre del 14% e appena tre milioni di spettatori, ma il picco negativo si è avuto con l'ultima puntata sugli Etruschi, andata in onda mercoledì 5 maggio, che è stata seguita solo da 2.883.000 spettatori con uno share del 12,90%.
> 
> Ulisse, in questa circostanza, oltre ad essere stato battuto dalla fiction di Canale 5 "Buongiorno, mamma" con protagonista Raoul Bova, è andato anche sotto la concorrenza interna di "Chi l'ha Visto" su Rai 3 che ha trasmesso in diretta la fiaccolata a Denise Pipitone a Mazara del Vallo.



Anche gli dèi cadono. "Morto" un divulgatore se ne trova un altro.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2330455 ha scritto:


> Assurdo


Penso sia stato penalizzato dal cambio di giorno, oltre al fatto che il programma alla lunga parla sempre delle stesse cose. Cambio di giorno, declassamento dal sabato al mercoledì, voluto da un direttore Rai di "sinistra" (però nessuno accenna a questa cosa) che reputa più utili gli show. Ed intanto, ora il sabato di Rai 1, visto che Carlo Conti con Top Dieci per paura della De Filippi si è spostato al venerdì, è rimasto scoperto e ci vanno le fiction in replica.


----------



## Maurizio91 (8 Maggio 2021)

Se non fosse che i piccioli devono sempre prevalere su ogni cosa, la trasmissione andrebbe tranquillamente mantenuta. I numeri in senso assoluto sono comunque enormi, parliamo di 3 milioni di persone. Tre milioni di persone che si acculturano sono un'enormità pazzesca. Tre milioni di persone a cui viene segata una trasmissione culturale.

Chissenefrega se gli altri guardano quell' attorucolo da quattro soldi di Raul Bova e le sue fiction scadenti italiote


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

*Al posto di Ulisse, andranno in onda le repliche del Commissario Montalbano.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Maggio 2021)

Per me dovrebbero anche cambiare un po', sarebbe carino fare un misto tra serie tv e documentario, stile netflix con la serie sull'impero romano.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330443 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inimmaginabile, fino a qualche anno fa. Complice anche lo spostamento di giorno deciso quest'anno dal direttore di *Rai 1* Stefano Coletta dal sabato (giorno in cui la trasmissione è sempre andata in onda, fin da quando era su Rai 3) al mercoledì, il nuovo ciclo di puntate della trasmissione divulgativa, "*Ulisse - Il Piacere della Scoperta*" condotto da *Alberto Angela*, è stato *sospeso *dai palinsesti del primo canale e tornerà in onda a data da destinarsi.
> 
> La trasmissione di Alberto Angela, nell'ultimo periodo, ha faticato molto negli ascolti raggiungendo uno share mediocre del 14% e appena tre milioni di spettatori, ma il picco negativo si è avuto con l'ultima puntata sugli Etruschi, andata in onda mercoledì 5 maggio, che è stata seguita solo da 2.883.000 spettatori con uno share del 12,90%.
> 
> ...



Alla gente non interessa la cultura e il piacere della conoscenza.

Alla gente di questo paese gli devi dare roba su cui non pensare, schifezze, reality e gossip. Meglio vivere nella beata e spensierata ignoranza. C'è chi gode a verificare questa cosa, e la alimenta.

Questi maledetti ci hanno piallato il cervello.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330443 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inimmaginabile, fino a qualche anno fa. Complice anche lo spostamento di giorno deciso quest'anno dal direttore di *Rai 1* Stefano Coletta dal sabato (giorno in cui la trasmissione è sempre andata in onda, fin da quando era su Rai 3) al mercoledì, il nuovo ciclo di puntate della trasmissione divulgativa, "*Ulisse - Il Piacere della Scoperta*" condotto da *Alberto Angela*, è stato *sospeso *dai palinsesti del primo canale e tornerà in onda a data da destinarsi.
> 
> La trasmissione di Alberto Angela, nell'ultimo periodo, ha faticato molto negli ascolti raggiungendo uno share mediocre del 14% e appena tre milioni di spettatori, ma il picco negativo si è avuto con l'ultima puntata sugli Etruschi, andata in onda mercoledì 5 maggio, che è stata seguita solo da 2.883.000 spettatori con uno share del 12,90%.
> 
> ...



mi sembra normale, ormai la cultura si apprende dai ''Fedez'', e non sto parlando solo dei ragazzini


----------



## Mika (8 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2330484 ha scritto:


> Alla gente non interessa la cultura e il piacere della conoscenza.
> 
> Alla gente di questo paese gli devi dare roba su cui non pensare, schifezze, reality e gossip. Meglio vivere nella beata e spensierata ignoranza. C'è chi gode a verificare questa cosa, e la alimenta.
> 
> Questi maledetti ci hanno piallato il cervello.



Uffa praticamente tolto Ulisse mi è rimasto solo il canale Focus e il programma Freedom. Ma io quelle schifezze che hai citato non le vedo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Maggio 2021)

Penso che ci possa stare, a metà settimana con altri programmi/film/champions un programma di divulgazione scientifica potrebbe risultare difficile. Poi finalmente ora sta riaprendo un pò tutto la gente vuole uscire, spensieratezza, tornare alla normalità.

Però fanno pena per come spremono all'inverosimile Montalbano, credo che abbiano fatto almeno 5 repliche di ogni puntata, prima o poi non funzionerà più il giochetto e si romperà.


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330474 ha scritto:


> *Al posto di Ulisse, andranno in onda le repliche del Commissario Montalbano.*



quando finiranno di mandare le repliche di Montalbano ?
assurdo, sono anni e anni.
ricordo quando facevano la pubblicità senza far capire fossero le vecchie
è finito, basta una prece e la vita va avanti.
un palinsesto basato sulle repliche di don matteo su rai premium o rai1 di giorno e montalbano prima serata

create fiction nuove decenti piuttosto

Ulisse è ideale il sabato sera per contrastare il degrado defilippiano 9/12 mesi all'anno


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2330497 ha scritto:


> quando finiranno di mandare le repliche di Montalbano ?
> assurdo, sono anni e anni.
> ricordo quando facevano la pubblicità senza far capire fossero le vecchie
> è finito, basta una prece e la vita va avanti.
> ...


Patetico veramente, come quando Canale 5 metteva Il Segreto quasi tutte le sere, perchè non sapeva che mettere. Poi finisce che perdi pubblico a lungo andare, infatti il Biscione eccetto la De Filippi fa molta fatica tranne qualche eccezione, tipo lo show con Pio e Amedeo.


----------



## smallball (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330443 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inimmaginabile, fino a qualche anno fa. Complice anche lo spostamento di giorno deciso quest'anno dal direttore di *Rai 1* Stefano Coletta dal sabato (giorno in cui la trasmissione è sempre andata in onda, fin da quando era su Rai 3) al mercoledì, il nuovo ciclo di puntate della trasmissione divulgativa, "*Ulisse - Il Piacere della Scoperta*" condotto da *Alberto Angela*, è stato *sospeso *dai palinsesti del primo canale e tornerà in onda a data da destinarsi.
> 
> La trasmissione di Alberto Angela, nell'ultimo periodo, ha faticato molto negli ascolti raggiungendo uno share mediocre del 14% e appena tre milioni di spettatori, ma il picco negativo si è avuto con l'ultima puntata sugli Etruschi, andata in onda mercoledì 5 maggio, che è stata seguita solo da 2.883.000 spettatori con uno share del 12,90%.
> 
> ...



Che tristezza...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Maggio 2021)

*Stefano Coletta, direttore di Rai 1, smentisce che il motivo della sospensione sia dovuto agli ascolti bassi e promette che il programma tornerà presto: "Alberto Angela e il team di Ulisse sono al lavoro per le ultime due nuove puntate del ciclo primaverile dedicate a S Francesco e all'ambiente. Alcuna sospensione del programma! Solo un piccolo ritardo nella preparazione causa emergenza covid. Ulisse non si tocca e torna presto!".*


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330443 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inimmaginabile, fino a qualche anno fa. Complice anche lo spostamento di giorno deciso quest'anno dal direttore di *Rai 1* Stefano Coletta dal sabato (giorno in cui la trasmissione è sempre andata in onda, fin da quando era su Rai 3) al mercoledì, il nuovo ciclo di puntate della trasmissione divulgativa, "*Ulisse - Il Piacere della Scoperta*" condotto da *Alberto Angela*, è stato *sospeso *dai palinsesti del primo canale e tornerà in onda a data da destinarsi.
> 
> La trasmissione di Alberto Angela, nell'ultimo periodo, ha faticato molto negli ascolti raggiungendo uno share mediocre del 14% e appena tre milioni di spettatori, ma il picco negativo si è avuto con l'ultima puntata sugli Etruschi, andata in onda mercoledì 5 maggio, che è stata seguita solo da 2.883.000 spettatori con uno share del 12,90%.
> 
> ...



Povera Italia.


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Maggio 2021)

Un motivo in più per buttare il televisore.


----------



## bmb (9 Maggio 2021)

Che vi aspettate dal pubblico che osanna Fedez, la D'Urso e il figlio di Zenga?


----------



## sampapot (9 Maggio 2021)

Alberto Angela non se lo merita...spero che la sospensione sia dovuta a problemi tecnici e non ad un calo dello share....e poi Montalbano...mah...mai guardato


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330443 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inimmaginabile, fino a qualche anno fa. Complice anche lo spostamento di giorno deciso quest'anno dal direttore di *Rai 1* Stefano Coletta dal sabato (giorno in cui la trasmissione è sempre andata in onda, fin da quando era su Rai 3) al mercoledì, il nuovo ciclo di puntate della trasmissione divulgativa, "*Ulisse - Il Piacere della Scoperta*" condotto da *Alberto Angela*, è stato *sospeso *dai palinsesti del primo canale e tornerà in onda a data da destinarsi.
> 
> La trasmissione di Alberto Angela, nell'ultimo periodo, ha faticato molto negli ascolti raggiungendo uno share mediocre del 14% e *appena tre milioni di spettatori*, ma il picco negativo si è avuto con l'ultima puntata sugli Etruschi, andata in onda mercoledì 5 maggio, che è stata seguita solo da 2.883.000 spettatori con uno share del 12,90%.
> 
> ...


beh ma perchè 3 milioni sono cosi pochi? cioè non è che me ne intendo molto di ascolti ma programmi come il grande fratello e l'isola fanno tanto meglio? eppure vanno su canale 5 in prima serata..tra l'altro il gf andava pure 2 giorni a settimana..!


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2021)

Swaitak;2330488 ha scritto:


> mi sembra normale, ormai la cultura si apprende dai ''Fedez'', e non sto parlando solo dei ragazzini



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

Sarà colpa del titolo del programma.
Ulisse per i giovani di Twitter è un personaggio xenofobo del suprematista bianco Omero che in America eliminano dalle scuole.

Magari tra cinque secoli si tornerà indietro, e si cancelleranno dai libri di storia i Ferragnez con accuse simili. Peccato che non ci sarò.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2330607 ha scritto:


> beh ma perchè 3 milioni sono cosi pochi? cioè non è che me ne intendo molto di ascolti ma programmi come il grande fratello e l'isola fanno tanto meglio? eppure vanno su canale 5 in prima serata..tra l'altro il gf andava pure 2 giorni a settimana..!



Ma infatti non sono pochi.
La cancellazione è solo un "assaggio" di Cancel Culture, piccoli sentori anche in Italia per spianare la strada allo tsunami di censura oltreoceano dove la storia classica greco-romana, una tra le tante, è considerata preludio del suprematismo bianco.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Maggio 2021)

*Nessuna sospensione di Ulisse, il programma tornerà da giovedì 27 maggio per le ultime puntate di questa stagione. In realtà, è stato tutto un falso allarme creato sul web. Ulisse, da questo mercoledì, sarebbe andato in replica per poi tornare settimane dopo con le puntate in prima visione rimanenti visti i ritardi nella produzione, ma la dirigenza Rai ha deciso di non trasmettere le ripetizioni preferendo la messa in onda di Montalbano.*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2330738 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non sono pochi.
> La cancellazione è solo un "assaggio" di Cancel Culture, piccoli sentori anche in Italia per spianare la strada allo tsunami di censura oltreoceano dove la storia classica greco-romana, una tra le tante, è considerata preludio del suprematismo bianco.



Se Ulisse facesse fisso il 35% di share, lo metterebbero tutte le sere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2330443 ha scritto:


> Una notizia inimmaginabile, fino a qualche anno fa. Complice anche lo spostamento di giorno deciso quest'anno dal direttore di *Rai 1* Stefano Coletta dal sabato (giorno in cui la trasmissione è sempre andata in onda, fin da quando era su Rai 3) al mercoledì, il nuovo ciclo di puntate della trasmissione divulgativa, "*Ulisse - Il Piacere della Scoperta*" condotto da *Alberto Angela*, è stato *sospeso *dai palinsesti del primo canale e tornerà in onda a data da destinarsi.
> 
> La trasmissione di Alberto Angela, nell'ultimo periodo, ha faticato molto negli ascolti raggiungendo uno share mediocre del 14% e appena tre milioni di spettatori, ma il picco negativo si è avuto con l'ultima puntata sugli Etruschi, andata in onda mercoledì 5 maggio, che è stata seguita solo da 2.883.000 spettatori con uno share del 12,90%.
> 
> ...



Mi fa piacere fosse un falso allarme ma non sono un ipocrita: sinceramente io non lo guardo mai


----------

